# Are active betta's normal?



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

I just bought my betta a new home and it came with a undergravel filter..it use to live in a *glass bowl... right now with the filter my betta fish is VERY active and swimming all around the tank (1 gallon) So my question is..is it normal if betta's are active and hyper? or it might just be scared. thanks*


----------



## s3kshun62 (Apr 15, 2010)

All of my bettas are contsantly moving and exploring. Fish are usually more active with a higher constant temperature. Maybe its just getting used to the tank, exploring new surroundings..or maybe the temp is just right. Hard to tell. Usually sick fish dont move much.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

A normal, healthy fish in a properly sized and heated tank will spend most of its time swimming and exploring. He will occasionally stop to nap and will be less active at night when the lights are out.

A fish that is scared will (sometimes) have stress stripes and will dart around the tank not really caring where he's going.

A sick and/or cold fish will be very lethargic, hardly swimming and possibly laying on the substrate.


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

oh okay thanks for the replys!!


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Active bettas are entirely normal...anything less I would personally have concern with (with exceptions of course).


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Active fish=healthy fish.

However, I've noticed my older boys slowing down a bit.. which is normal, but they are still happy and eat like piggies.


----------



## Cyphus (May 10, 2010)

XD I have given my VT male, Ponyo, the nickname 'Flutterbutt' because whenever he sees someone near the tank, he swims to the surface of the water, and swims downward in a zigzag pattern, over and over and over again.....

lol....... he's such an attention/greedy piggy.  <3 him!


----------

